# j-boxes for wall sconces



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Just curious about something. What is the proper j-box to use for wall sconces and vanity lighting? Presumably a round box...always...correct? Then why do I come across single gang boxes so darned often?

I have to "augment" round mounting plates so the screws work with rectangular boxes (screw hole spacing) and it's getting old. I use a bit and widen one of the grooved screw slots. What's the deal? Just deal with it?

Also, I removed some sconces and needed blank round plates. Out of three round boxes, two had screw hole spacing at 3.5" (fine :thumbsup, while one was some sort of round combo box (round box that could also accept rectangular plates (screw spacing). Of course it was installed at an angle, so a rectangular blank plate wasn't doable, and the other holes were spaced at 3.25", not 3.5". Pita. House is 7 years old.

I'm just b___ching, I guess.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Depends on the fixture but most are either 4" fixture boxes or can accommodate a single gang device box.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> .....Then why do I come across single gang boxes so darned often?.........


Because they're cheaper than round boxes.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2015)

There are many fixtures out there that require a standard switch box because they are very narrow. Round box is the standard however if you use a switch box then take a look at this



314.27(A)(1) said:


> Vertical Surface Outlets. Boxes used at luminaire or
> lampholder outlets in or on a vertical surface shall be identified
> and marked on the interior of the box to indicate the
> maximum weight of the luminaire that is permitted to be
> ...


----------

